# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  fifa online2 đòi hỏi cạc tăng tốc đồ họa phần cứng

## tranngoan

các bác ơi giúp em với!!!
em xài main 945 mà chơi game fifa online2 ko dc!!! 
khi vào game thì bị báo là "fifa online2 đòi hỏi cạc tăng tốc đồ họa phần cứng"
máy em chưa bao giờ chạy game này nên ko biết làm sao!!!
em tìm trên google rùi nhưng ko có bài nào giúp ích cả!!!
các bác có cách nào ko cần mua card rời ma vẫn choi game này dc ko dậy các bác!!!

----------


## supports

máy mình hồi trước cũng bị thế này . minh đã lên trang này http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?model=p4i945gc&s=478 và dow vga về thì chơi bình thường . bạn thử làm theo xem

----------


## nguoiloantin

hồi xưa mình dùng máy card onboard 128mb chơi vẫn bình thường nếu mạng ok [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## hocnauan

ẹc!! minh dow theo lời bạn rùi mà khi setup thì nó bảo máy mình ko đủ yêu cầu tối thiểu để cài đặt software!!!mình dow cái thứ 5!!!

----------


## xvietsao

mình đã down theo lời bạn nhưng máy mình báo là ko đủ yêu cầu để cài đặt phần mềm!!!mình down cái thứ 5!!!giờ mình phải làm gì đây???
bạn đã đăng 2 bài liên tục có cùng nội dung. vui lòng đợi sau 3 phút nữa để thử lại
doom3012 ah`!! bạn có yahoo ko cho mình xin nói chiện cho dễ!!!

----------


## datxanhmb81

làm sao để xem card onboard bao nhiu mb hả các bạn??

----------


## Mantran

bạn chưa cài card màng hình thì làm sao mà chơi dc......

----------


## vietnamtui11

fifa2 đòi hỏi cạc màn hình rất cao, không lắp cạc màn hình rời thì chỉ có cách tâu con main mới thôi, ít ra cũng phải là main giga g31 s2c nhận cạc màn hình tới 384 mb.main máy bạn có 128mb thì sao đủ điều kiện chơi đc, cho dù có dùng phần mềm nào hỗ trợ nếu chơi game này đc thì màn hình vẫn giật mà thôi

----------


## dichvutonghop

> fifa2 đòi hỏi cạc màn hình rất cao, không lắp cạc màn hình rời thì chỉ có cách tâu con main mới thôi, ít ra cũng phải là main giga g31 s2c nhận cạc màn hình tới 384 mb.main máy bạn có 128mb thì sao đủ điều kiện chơi đc, cho dù có dùng phần mềm nào hỗ trợ nếu chơi game này đc thì màn hình vẫn giật mà thôi


 cần j đâu bác máy e onboar có 96 chả cần phần mềm hỗ trợ j vẫn chơi fifa binh thường, nói chung là máy kém thì khi chơi phải để độ phân giải thấp nhất mới ko giật

----------


## diemmy9x

> fifa2 đòi hỏi cạc màn hình rất cao, không lắp cạc màn hình rời thì chỉ có cách tâu con main mới thôi, ít ra cũng phải là main giga g31 s2c nhận cạc màn hình tới 384 mb.main máy bạn có 128mb thì sao đủ điều kiện chơi đc, cho dù có dùng phần mềm nào hỗ trợ nếu chơi game này đc thì màn hình vẫn giật mà thôi


 máy mình dùng main 945, đồ họa tích hợp 128mb vẫn chơi fifaonline được thôi, chỉ cần cài driver graphic là chơi được thôi. nếu bạn muốn hình ảnh đẹp hơn thì nên mua một cảd rời

----------


## paliauthentic

làm sao để cài driver graphic đây!!!

----------


## tradaquanmobi

*met qua*

toi cung bi vay lam sao gio .ai dup minh voi di nao

----------

